# Adding a keyboard tray to a folding table?



## WeApOn

Not sure what options I have, as I've got a plastic folding table I'm using. I have a musical keyboard on the top of my desk where the keyboard would normally be, in front of a second monitor that is used for music production. Problem is my main keyboard is in front of my primary monitor, and I'd really like one in front of this monitor for easy music production.

Has anyone added a tray or do they know of something I could use that would provide me with a place to put a keyboard, and possibly a mouse, underneath where my keyboard currently is?


----------



## tremmor

Use a slider like on the kitchen drawer. install the slider underneath and cut a board to pull out cut to size. Use the table or pull out the slider table. thats about the best way i can explain it. check your kitchen drawers. they use them. you can buy at any hardware store.


----------



## Troncoso

Tremmor has the right Idea, though you can just buy sliding keyboard trays to save you the labor. I actually have an extra one I would give you if I didn't already have plans for it. Here's an example though:

http://www.google.com/search?q=slid...ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbm=shop&source=og&sa=N&tab=if


----------



## tremmor

Well, i like that. Ive done before as I mentioned and used a particle board and bought Formica and glue. Your way will eliminate a lot problems and create a installation right now. learned something new again.


----------



## Troncoso

tremmor said:


> Well, i like that. Ive done before as I mentioned and used a particle board and bought Formica and glue. Your way will eliminate a lot problems and create a installation right now. learned something new again.



Yeah, the extra one I have myself as well. It wasn't til after I put it together that I realized "Maybe someone else has already though of this and is selling it on the internet." Haha.


----------



## tremmor

Only reason I don't need it is because my table is 14 feet long. In my computer room.


----------



## WeApOn

Sorry guys, didn't get the notifications that I had a response. Thanks!

I went to Home Depot and they told me to buy some rails, but they weren't practical for what I was trying to do. these seem like they could be, but I'm not sure they hang down low enough.

Also, would these be alright to screw into a plastic table? Mine is only 1-2 inches thick...

Thanks!


----------



## Hsv_Man

If it's possible could you take a photo of the table you are looking to add the sliding keyboard tray too. This would give us a better idea and we could more suit your needs.


----------



## WeApOn

Sure thing, here's a picture. Trying to get the keyboard under, on, or anywhere in reach of that table on the right. I want to be able to use that so I can edit on the other monitor without having to reach to my left to my other keyboard.


----------



## tremmor

Adapt it as needed. liked the kits though as mentioned. it will make you life simple. 
Just becareful of the size screws you use. Ive done it before. it can be done on something similar. Or even add a few more screws to distribute the weight evenly across the sliders if needed.


----------



## tremmor

On the other hand that table might be filled with a Styrofoam. that could be a issue. might have to use liquidnails also to secure a base. Honestly thats why i built my table 14 feet. and install a wood floor to get to the computers, And 40" wide.


----------



## WeApOn

Yeah, there's a chance it could be. It was bought from Staples, not sure if that helps. Is liquidnails the best idea?


----------



## tremmor

Screws is a must. Liquid nails might help to support it. Not by itself. Then again it might be a particle board to screw into. drill a small pilot hole underneath somewhere and see what comes out of the bottom.


----------



## WeApOn

Thanks for the help!

So if it's plastic all the way through, I can screw nails with no problem? If its Styrofoam I'm the one screwed?


----------



## WeApOn

Unfortunately this isn't gonna do the trick. I got one from Staples and the bar on the underside of the table is preventing me from putting the tray deep enough in. Gonna have to look at some other options.. and not sure that there are many.

Maybe a really tiny keyboard, or a wireless one I will put on my lap? Otherwise I will need a very small stand for this keyboard and put my typing keyboard underneath it.

Sucks, it seems like nothing is ideal.


----------



## Hsv_Man

WeApOn said:


> Unfortunately this isn't gonna do the trick. I got one from Staples and the bar on the underside of the table is preventing me from putting the tray deep enough in. Gonna have to look at some other options.. and not sure that there are many.
> 
> Sucks, it seems like nothing is ideal.



I am sorry to hear this I thought you were going to have a few problems when you posted the photo of the table. I am not sure what options you can go with atm on a table such as that one so you can have a sliding keyboard tray but hopefully you will find one. Be sure to post a pic of the end result when you are done.  good luck


----------

